# Check out my new grass mower



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I've always kept a strong electric fence between the hives and cows or horses since I listened to the advice that they like to rub against the boxes.

Maybe the advise was wrong. Let us know what happens if your cow gets an itch.

Wayne


----------



## casper_zip (Apr 16, 2010)

That looks like the tv cow, eat more chiken ad.


casper


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice riding mower, do the horns work?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

casper_zip said:


> That looks like the tv cow, eat more chiken ad.
> 
> 
> casper



Do you really think the Chick-fillet ad is running in Romania ????



BTW we have 30 sheep doing the same job here at home!!!! They mow around hives very nicely!!!


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Courious...couple questions.....will you be using this cow for meat? Looks like she's ready!
and the boards on top of the hives...what are those for?


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Santa Caras said:


> Courious...couple questions.....will you be using this cow for meat? Looks like she's ready!
> and the boards on top of the hives...what are those for?


They are probably landscape stones for weight.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Santa Caras said:


> Courious...couple questions.....will you be using this cow for meat? Looks like she's ready!
> and the boards on top of the hives...what are those for?


If I'm not mistaken that is a dairy cow.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

e-spice said:


> If I'm not mistaken that is a dairy cow.


You are correct....that's a Holstein cow. Her primary purpose is milk production, but they taste good too.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

cristianNiculae said:


> Anyone else using this technique?


I have a whole herd of these in one of my bee yards. Or actually I have a bee yard in their pasture. I never have trouble w/ milk cows, it's the heifers that cause problems. But I have never had hives knocked over. Just the stack of supers I left one Winter. Nothing but kindling when next I saw it.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Tim KS said:


> You are correct....that's a Holstein cow. Her primary purpose is milk production, but they taste good too.


Well she looks like a sweet cow, one that wants her primary purpose to be her sole purpose.


----------



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

Grew up with that method. If you have cows to milk and bees to keep, that will keep you out of mischief. )


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

It's a dairy cow and she mows under my surveillance as my hives are too loose(too many mobile parts). Once she rubbed her horns over one hive's cover moving it sideways, also if there is an isolated hive and she happens to eat around it she may come into a position with the hive between her legs and then when she advances she may knock the hive a bit. All in all I don't think it's a big threat for the hives.

The boards are used to cover houses in my area:
https://www.google.ro/images?client...lt_group&ei=YvRiVMrwI4z2POargPgD&ved=0CCsQsAQ

It happened that I had them around and used them to keep the covers on in windy situations.


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

Retroguy said:


> Grew up with that method. If you have cows to milk and bees to keep, that will keep you out of mischief. )


:thumbsup:


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

Honey-4-All said:


> Do you really think the Chick-fillet ad is running in Romania ????
> 
> BTW we have 30 sheep doing the same job here at home!!!! They mow around hives very nicely!!!


Sheep are best for the job. I have three but I keep them in some other guy's herd.

I don't know about the ad, as I don't watch TV, but junk food runs more or less everywhere in the world. Romania is not an exception. If I cannot make a living out of the bees at least I can provide my family with quality food(milk, cheese, meat, eggs, honey).


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have a slight variation on that method:
http://bushfarms.com/images/ZefraEileenMaya.jpg


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

Impressive. I'll buy a horse some day.


----------



## bowhuntaz (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, I have 5 of those things mowing my acreage...Lowline Angus crosses...a little smaller than a full sized cow, better feed conversion, and very pleasant to have. My two little males are quite the affectionate ones...both like their noggins scratched while they try and lick your arm. Sweet boys they are.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

I've stock panels around my hives, then on the inside the electric fence. Cows are curious and may knock over hives when they investigate them.........


----------

